# Anybody get out there latley?



## pcrawf (Jan 9, 2007)

Any do any surf fishing lately? I was thinking about heading out thismorning with some clams but never made it out. I guess i will have to wait out the noreaster.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Made a few casts yesterday in the delaware river expecting a catfish or 2.As i approached an eagle flew away leaving a fresh 12 inch shad or herring.Cant get any fresher than that,nothing,skunk.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Going to try to get out this weekend for some herring and to just get out. Starting to cabin fever and it is not even close to the opening season.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I've asked around*

And haven't heard nothin.............


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Unless you just want tosoak a line and want to be out there just for the sake of being out there then I say go for it. The only fishermen that are producing any type of catch are the charters. The party boats are not goin gout cause of the weather and lack of patrons.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

well the weather has been a little pleasant lately and the season is starting anyone going out theis weekend?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

heading out in the morning to see if anything is moving. Let ya know what is going on...


Rich


----------

